# Way of the Master



## Bandguy (Jan 20, 2007)

I was in a Christian Bookstore the other day and started reading one of Cameron and Comfort's books about how to explain the Christian faith and apologetics. I noticed two things within the book:

1. They quoted, it seemed almost exclusively, Calvinist theologians such as Spurgeon and others.

2. Much of what they were teaching in their book sounded like Reformed theology.

Does anyone here know anything about their theology other than the little bit that I saw in their book?

Thanks.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 21, 2007)

See here, here and here.


----------



## Chris (Jan 24, 2007)

They both lean a bit Arminian, but their material is sound, their methods are sound, and their book on evangelism is thorough.


----------



## Magma2 (Jan 24, 2007)

Chris said:


> They both lean a bit Arminian, but their material is sound, their methods are sound, and their book on evangelism is thorough.



I've seen them both on TV on a number of occasions and have been pleasantly surprised. Given the sorry state of religion on TV, most of which claims to be Christian, they are a breath of fresh air. When they stay on point and use the law to confront sinners to their hopeless condition, they're great. Now, if they could just shed their underlying Arminianism they'd really have something to say.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 24, 2007)

Despite the fact they air on TBN they appear to be genuinely Christian, they correctly assert that the law points the sinner to Christ.

Whether or not they are Calvinist i couldn't tell you but they appear to atleast be 4 points and despite Kirk Cameron's involvement with the Left Behind garbage it would appear he is indeed a Christian man.

Perhaps the dispensationism is all part of his "Growing Pains" as a believer, but I digress.


----------



## Civbert (Jan 24, 2007)

Maybe they are CC? 

(Closet Calvinists).


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 24, 2007)

Civbert said:


> Maybe they are CC?
> 
> (Closet Calvinists).


I'm just glad TBN is so blind to theology, or perhaps just greedy,to block the once in a blue moon quality theologian or apologetics program that they'll broadcast unwittingly. (Kennedy, MacArthur maybe this)


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jan 24, 2007)

I was bored yesterday and did a search for Spurgeon on Youtube. One of these Way of the Master things came up and I started watching it. It was actually really good (as previously said, using the law to point to sin and Christ), and I was surprised by Cameron's involvement. They were saying the way the modern church "does evangelism" is incorrect, and is responsible for the 80-90% of backsliding people who "made the commitment" in churches worldwide.

Very interesting.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 24, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> I was bored yesterday and did a search for Spurgeon on Youtube. One of these Way of the Master things came up and I started watching it. It was actually really good (as previously said, using the law to point to sin and Christ), and I was surprised by Cameron's involvement. They were saying the way the modern church "does evangelism" is incorrect, and is responsible for the 80-90% of backsliding people who "made the commitment" in churches worldwide.
> 
> Very interesting.


Is that other fellow an Aussie brother?


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jan 24, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> Is that other fellow an Aussie brother?



Nope. He comes from New Zealand. A country who sound very similar to us Aussies, but still have to pronounce their 'i's as 'e's.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 24, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> Nope. He comes from New Zealand. A country who sound very similar to us Aussies, but still have to pronounce their 'i's as 'e's.


I'm aware of the Kiwi's but I haven't trained myself to distinguish between them.

I just figured that with 20 million Australians versus 4 million or so Kiwis the odds of him being Aussie were greater.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Jan 24, 2007)

No Longer A Libertine said:


> I'm aware of the Kiwi's but I haven't trained myself to distinguish between them.
> 
> I just figured that with 20 million Australians versus 4 million or so Kiwis the odds of him being Aussie were greater.


Well, matters aren't helped by our occasional theft of an NZ personality. Russell Crowe, for instance, is a Kiwi.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 24, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> Well, matters aren't helped by our occasional theft of an NZ personality. Russell Crowe, for instance, is a Kiwi.


Or the American ones like Mel Gibson.


----------



## caddy (Jan 24, 2007)

Agreed ! They are sound..and refreshing  



Magma2 said:


> I've seen them both on TV on a number of occasions and have been pleasantly surprised. Given the sorry state of religion on TV, most of which claims to be Christian, they are a breath of fresh air. When they stay on point and use the law to confront sinners to their hopeless condition, they're great. Now, if they could just shed their underlying Arminianism they'd really have something to say.


----------

